# System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.trustStore", "mykey.pkx");



## Milbo (27. Feb 2009)

Hallo an alle Leser
Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Programm öffnet eine Verbindung zu einem https-Server. Das funktioniert auch alles wunderbar. 

Leider ist es so, dass wenn ich das javaprogramm aus einem anderen Verzeichnis starte, z.B. in dem ich seine SaveDatei öffne, dann findet er die keyfile nicht.

Am liebsten hätte ich die Keyfile in einer jardatei.... aber das geht nicht. Das setProperties für den ssl.truststore scheint bei mir nur zu funktionieren, wenn die Datei normal im Verzeichnis rumfliegt. Dadurch entsteht überhaupt das Problem. Ich habe versucht setProperties mit einem absoluten Pfad zu füttern, geht auch nicht.

Zuerst dachte ich mir, na gut, dann musst du halt das Arbeitsverzeichnis setzen, aber das funktioniert auch nicht richtig.

Also zum festhalten, Ich kann System.setProperties(javax.net.ssl.trustStore) nur füttern mit einem Datei Namen. URLs, Pfadangaben (absolute oder relative) funktionieren einfach nicht. Pfadsetzen funktioniert auch irgendwie nicht,.. ich verstehs nicht.
Es geht z.B. wenn ich die keyDatei ins bin vezeichnis lege,.. mache ich eine jar draus funktioniert es nicht mehr.

ich werd echt verrückt mit dem Thema. Ich bin jetzt schon soweit, dass ich mir die source gezogen habe um die Sytem.setProperties(ssl.trustStore) zu untersuchen und für meine Bedürfnisse lokal in meinem Programm anzupassen.

Ich frage mich echt, wie das eigentlich gedacht ist. Es ist wunderbar einfach den Pfad des Programmes zu erhalten mit getSystemResource. Warum nimmt eigentlich System.setProperties nur Filenamen aber keine Pfade? Es bringt mir ja noch nicht einmal was bei getSystemRessource das "bin" wegzuschneiden.

Ich mache da jetzt schon wieder mehr als einen ganzen Tag rum

Was mache ich falsch, kann mir nicht einfach jmd meinen Denkfehler zeigen? das wäre sehr cool

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden

Milbo


----------



## Milbo (27. Feb 2009)

Den Strich durch die Rechnung hat mir jsmooth gemacht. Das macht ne normale Windowsexe aus einer java anwendung. Da gab es die Option den Working path vor dem Start der Anwendung zu setzen. Wenn dies ncht gemacht wird, landet ma in einem Tempverzeichnis.

da Milbo


----------

